# Treating STD's and other conditions in a SHTF situation



## OldFashionedMama (Jun 18, 2009)

I am curious about this subject because sadly I have a friend who is suffering with complications from advanced syphilis. His heart and liver are failing, and he spends much of his time in and out of the hospital. While this is something no one likes to talk about, it is a fact of life and if and when shit does hit the fan, there will be others out there like him in this situation. How should people dealing with this, or any STD prepare for the worst in order to maintain their health? Is there any way for people with serious illnesses to prepare, or will things be so bad that they will lose their lives due to lack of adequate resources (chiefly medication, modern health care treatments, medical personnel) ?


----------



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

I would definitely study the use of natural remedies. As in traditional medicine things work and some things do not.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I would ask Doc's about emergency meds. Try to stay stocked up.


----------



## twolilfishies (Dec 6, 2009)

i guess a supply of antibiotics (colloidal silver,cinnamon,lots of natural remedies work as natural antibactrials....tea tree, etcetc,,,(a baby is pulling at me now,sorry but perhaps if we know the world is going to shit we can be more selective of who we share intimacy with,lol
(totally not talking bad about anyone ,just sayin)


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

twolilfishies said:


> i guess a supply of antibiotics (colloidal silver,cinnamon,lots of natural remedies work as natural antibactrials....tea tree, etcetc,,,(a baby is pulling at me now,sorry but perhaps if we know the world is going to shit we can be more selective of who we share intimacy with,lol
> (totally not talking bad about anyone ,just sayin)


Some STD's do not start out as an STD - they start out as a basic run-of-the-mill virus or infection that mutates or becomes an STD because of contact (ie: herpes - cold-sore, very common, but, when introduced to the nether regions becomes something more dangerous).


----------



## Kriket (Dec 9, 2009)

NaeKid said:


> Some STD's do not start out as an STD - they start out as a basic run-of-the-mill virus or infection that mutates or becomes an STD because of contact (ie: herpes - cold-sore, very common, but, when introduced to the nether regions becomes something more dangerous).


Very true. Early treatment is also very important too. I know I am guilty of letting something small go until it's no longer small. Even a cut can turn gangrenous if not attended.

I have a friend who is HIV+ and without his cocktail of meds he would quickly go to AIDS and then without even stronger meds a simple cold would knock him out. He contracted HIV by being vomited on, so even the most careful and monogamous are at risk for a freak accident.  I honestly have thought about this before, and have been too afraid to talk to him about it. It's just not a very pleasant subject.


----------

